
Homemade ‘Star Wars’ RPG for a Toddler - t3f
https://geekdad.com/2016/05/homemade-star-wars-rpg/
======
t3f
I just wanted to point out about a fun and creative way to engage in
structured thinking and rule optimization at a young age. The notes and trial
and error are appreciated from the author.

